# Trip report-MDW-EWR then silver service to and from Florida plus Brightline



## Steve4031 (Apr 14, 2019)

This is a trip I’ve been looking forward too. I’m flying to New York because the dining car service on the Chicago east coast trains just does not get it done. Plus this gives me extra time to meet friends in nyc, Orlando and Washington, D.C. along the way. 

The attached photo shows what I’m leaving behind in Chicago as I head for warmer climates in New York and Florida. 

I checked in exactly 24 hours early and snagged the A25 boarding position. I’m rather pleased to get that and not spend extra for early bird Boarding. 

Even though it is Snowing the flight is currently scheduled to leave on time. So far I’ve managed not to get caught in the 737 Max issues and have a cancelled flight. I’ll keep you posted as the day progresses.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 14, 2019)

And now the flight has been delayed an hour. Not unexpected due to snow. Assuming this is because planes have to be de-iced and air traffic control has probably made adjustments.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 14, 2019)

Pretty warm in Orlando now. I’m looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## OBS (Apr 14, 2019)

Looking forward to your report.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 14, 2019)

The drama continues. Lol. It’s snowing like crazy here . The pilot says once we are in the air 1 hour 26 minutes to Newark. They are plowing the airport. The luggage in those carts is getting snowed on. 

This is my first flight in a snow storm. So kind of interesting. Plane is getting de-iced.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 14, 2019)

Made it to Newark at 4:30. Amazingly I got back on my schedule to be in Rosedale by 6:18. Caught 5:08 njt train to nyp. Then caught the 5:45 train to Rosedale.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 14, 2019)

We ate dinner at red lobster. The red lobster out here is better than the ones in Chicago. They had a lobster roll and lobster bisque. They sang happy birthday for my friend. It was fun. These trips are better when you have friends to visit along the way. 

I’m at Rosedale waiting for 8:48 back to penn station. Staying at Hilton Times Square.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 14, 2019)

Fog enshrouded Rosedale station.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 14, 2019)

The service advisory for the 1,2 and 3 trains has got to be difficult for people with dyslexia. 

The Hilton Times Square is perfectly located for getting to from penn station. Take the 1,2,or 3 one stop to Times Square and walk 1/2 block to hotel.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 15, 2019)

Packed and ready to head back to Penn station. I’ve started using a wallet that I pack in my cartoon to keep all of my transit cards from my travels around the USA. Found the metro card for nyc. Even though it expired I was able to transfer value to knew card for no charge. The old card had 8 dollars on it so this system of keeping cards saved me money. 

Views from the Hilton Times Square.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 15, 2019)

The Hilton Times Square is a great locyfor train travelers in nyc. The 1,2,3 Times Square stop is 1/2 bock away. There are several exits and entrances sometimes it pays to look carefully before exiting. The hotel has one long hallway on ground floor that connects 41st and 42nd. It’s easy to get turned around coming out of hotel. Make sure you are heading towards 7th Avenue on 41st or 42nd and you will see an entrance to the subway lines there. 

Here are views from my room.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 15, 2019)

The CA is open and functional. The agent greeted me and when I told her I was on 97 she confirmed I was in the sleeper and excepted my verbal confirmation. I was already taking my phone out to show my ticket. Nice touch. 

The air circulation is poor and the drink station is out of service. Bottled water and sodas are kept in a refrigerator that is not refrigerating. As always the seats are comfortable so I’m fine. The new lounge will be interesting to experience.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 15, 2019)

I’m onboard 97 in the 9712 car. Boarded about 2:50. Windows are clean and room is in good as condition as possible. AC is working too. I’m happy.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 15, 2019)

The ride down the corridor was uneventful. And enjoyable. Had 6 pm dinner seating. They do not hand out reservation slips. Just take your room number and car number. In the diner they write room and car number on the check and then you sign. Pretty precise record keeping. I had the steak which was good and cheese cake for dessert. 

Between Baltimore and Washington we ran slowly, stopped and started a few times and then switched to the middle track to pass a stopped Marc train. There was a tree down along the side of the tracks. We passed too quickly to determine if this was the actual cause of the slight delay. 

At Washington I got off and walked a few minutes. I’m in the only named sleeper on the train, Croton River. 

A picture of the cheese cake and then around WashingtonD.C. Platform area.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 16, 2019)

We departed Washington a few minutes late. I had dinner with the lady and her 2nd grade daughter who were occupying room 2 in the 9712 car. It was fun seeing the girl enjoy the train at Dinner. After Washington I invited them to my room for a few minutes so they could see the monuments. 

I slept well during the night. Woke up at Florence and showered in Savannah. CSX has improved the track quite a bit. Very smooth. I noticed sections with concrete ties at breakfast. 

Now I’m going to take my after breakfast nap.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 16, 2019)

Enjoyed lunch in the diner. I shared a table with a lady from nyc and her daughter. Very enjoyable conversation. Penny walked down to the sun rail lynx station and waved as we rolled by. I tried to do a Facebook live video but it didn’t do her effort justice. 

We just passed Indiantown and are hot on the heels of 91. Maybe 5 minutes behind it. 

Hopefully we stil get into Miami early.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks like we will be about 30 minutes early into Miami. I’m on west side of the train and I can feel the heat from the sun. AC is working but it’s still better to keep curtains closed. 

At Miami I will take a Lyft to the Silvercar car rental at Miami airport. I’ll pick up an Audi A4 for the trip to Orlando. I’m driving there for a time share presentation tomorrow morning. I know I could have gotten off in Orlando but I like the train time.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 16, 2019)

An interesting report, I like the short "instalments" way of doing it. Being rather "long winded" myself it is not something I could manage... 
One question, are you giving the Orlando timeshare presentation, or going as a potential customer?


----------



## CGChief (Apr 17, 2019)

I too like the short snippets of info. Sounds like you're having a great trip thus far.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 17, 2019)

I had a nice lunch with Steve in Orlando this afternoon.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 17, 2019)

Thank you for the feedback. If I don’t do installments I don’t do it at all. I enjoy trip reports from others when I can’t go. So I want to give back. 

In regards to the time share I am attending the presentation. In June 2018 Hilton Grand Vacations called with an offer of a 3 night package in Orlando for 199 dollars plus 20,000 Hilton points. I bit with the intention of not getting a time share. It doesn’t match my style of travel. I told the lady on the phone this immediately and she said no problem and sold it anyway. I then used it as an excuse for this train trip.

I was booked in a studio which is the equivalent of a hotel room with a cupboard and sink in the hallway. 

I arrived last night about midnight after the drive from Miami. The resort is gated and I was admitted without hassle. Check in was quick. The rooms are located in about 10 6 story building. My room was on the 6th floor. There are elevators but no interior hallways. It is all pleasantly decorated and maintained. 

The room is adequate. Main issue was AC had worked earlier but was now not working. You communicate with the staff by text and issue was resolved in 20 minutes. This was pretty good. But now it was 12:30 and I still needed to shower and fall asleep and then get up for the early 8:15 am presentation. I had yelped search a good breakfast restaurant which was near the hotel. The timeshare presentation was 5 minutes away. Woke up late at 7 but still made it on time and after eating a great, cheap breakfast. 

The presentation was not bad. 2 hours 15 minutes. The guy assigned to me was visibly and verbally annoyed when I was determined in my no. I understand they have to be able to present the product but the guy had already given me misinformation. He told me the points used in the timeshare could be used at Hilton hotels. I really think it was more a matter of him not understanding and being poorly trained rather than being deliberately dishonest.

I asked another person later during the final confirmation about the difference between the point systems. She confirmed my understanding that they were not interchangeable. I was polite and calm and understanding of their requirements to have me sit until a certain time period had passed. The lady was better about handling my no then the first person. Years ago I had participated in another more high pressure timeshare presentation in Chicago. I ended up getting in an argument in cursing at that guy. Years and more maturity on my part led to a better outcome on this experience. 

I was able to return to my room for a quick nap before lunch with Penny at a restaurant that was convenient for both of us. We had a wonderful 2 hour lunch conversation. Penny is an intelligent, great conversation Partner. We used to squabble on the rail fest but I trust that those days are over. I really respect Penny’s fairness with me on AU inspite of some of my previously boorish behavior. And she has great travel experiences to talk about.

Now I have to go do some work for my college coursework to become a principal. I procrastinated and now have to pay the piper.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 17, 2019)

Enjoyed the report Steve. Did the time share Hilton presentation in Orlando a few years ago. A good deal for us but no contract signed. Too old to start this now. Also best wishes on your becoming a principal. I also made that move after nine years of teaching history and government. Pros and cons of that move are many. Glad you had a nice day with Penny.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 18, 2019)

For the driving portion of this trip I rented a silvercar. I will do a many report on my experience with Silvercar. Silvercars are rented by booking on the internet or using a smartphone app. You can rent a few different types of Audis. A sedan, an suv, or a convertible. The sedan is the A4. It has the technology to use apple car play or Android auto. Then you can play your music and use your smartphone gps and google maps to navigate. This system has worked well in cities and in remote areas. 

I arrived in Miami on Tuesday and took a lyft to the Silvercar rental location. These are usually near airports. Since Miami Amtrak is near the airport the Silvercar place was a 15 minute ride. The silver car people use text messages to coordinate picking you up at the airport or having the car ready when you arrive. In the Lyft I texted them to let them know I was on the way. When I arrived my rental pulled up. My luggage was transferred to the trunk. I used my phone to unlock the car using their app. After adjusting seats and mirrors and selecting a music playlist I was on the way. 

The car is equipped with toll transport so you can use toll roads and express lanes without surcharge. I experimented with the express lane toll on I 95 nb. The sign said it would cost 10 dollars. I would not do this daily. But the express lanes were interesting in that they had their own Ramps to go through and around a major congestion point at a major interchange. At one point I was soaring above the lanes of traffic on a long, high bridge. A few miles later reality caught up and express lane traffic was stop and go. A car and motorcycle were parked on the left shoulder and people had to slow and look. All of this is much less annoying with great AC, comfortable seats, and James Brown grunting and his band thumping on a great sound system. 

Of course an Audi accelerates quickly and takes turns well. Slow moving pick up trucks, suvs, and semi’s were dealt wit easily and appropriately. Wait patiently and then when it’s safe haul ass and pass. Ramps that have a 30 mph caution speed can be taken at 45 mph without issue. Fun.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 18, 2019)

This is the big one. BRIGHTLINE. 

I made the trip to Florida primarily to ride the Brightline. I purchased a round trip select ticket. This includes parking. I booked the tickets ahead of time. I changed trains and times a few times as my plans changed. The app worked flawlessly each time. Each time I was allowed to re-select my seat. At one point I recalled seeing an arrow indicating direction of travel. But when I made changes I did not see the arrow. 

I drove to the West Palm Beach station. The google maps gps got me to the station. Finding the garage was a bit more challenging. From prior research I knew it was in the west side of the tracks. I assumed that I would see a sign for the parking. I did not so I crosse. The tracks, turned left and then left again across the tracks. I could see the building with the garage but still did not see signs. I made a couple of more turns and got to the garage. 

As I drove up I vaguely remembered the instructions on dealing with parking when in select class. Something about downloading an app . . Oops, forgot that too. 

A lady was sitting at the garage entrance and as I explained she waived me through. In a vegetative state, I got out of the car and walked into the station thinking I was all set with parking. Then I saw the signs marked pay by phone. I knew I needed to tie up loose ends. 

I entered the station and two Brightline employees employees greeted me. I explained my concern. The lady patiently helped me. She instructed me to find the correct website and gave me the code. For some reason my phone struggled to load the website. She was patient the entire time she helped me which was 15 minutes. Good thing I arrived early. I would have missed the train otherwise. 

After the website loaded I had to go back to the garage and enter my license plate number from the rental car. Once back inside the station I was escorted up the escalator through security and into the lounge. The lounge is comfortable but the chairs are not designed for napping. 

Boarding was called and I boarded. I immediately saw that I had booked a window seat on the right side and not the left side. I changed my seat in the app and moved. We’ve just departed on time and I’m going to look out the window.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 18, 2019)

I am glad you made it down there OK. I hope you enjoy the ride.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 18, 2019)

My Brightline experience is impressive. The customer service is Excellent. I needed help sorting the parking out. An employee spent 20 minutes helping me in west palm beach. I did not have the code for the free parking included in select. She gave it to me and waited patiently while my smart phone decided to be not so smart. I had to turn off and on and not use safari to get the parking website to work. 

The lounge is nice but the seats are not comfortable like in club Acela so napping is difficult to impossible. The Ac works well in west palm beach. Not so well I’m Miami. The eating options address millennial preferences and not much else. 

The train itself is impressive. Those seats were comfortable and I did inadvertently nap on the way to Miami. The bathrooms are clean and high tech. It will be nice to have equipment like this in the Midwest. I wonder how the technology will work in the harsh MidWest weather conditions. 

With all the people working in the stations it is hard to see Brightline making money easily. But they are producing an amazing product. There are non rail fans riding and using the trains. The first timers liked it. 

The seat selection through the app is flexible. I changed my seat assignment after boarding the train when I saw that the seat I had selected was not a full window and not on the side I wanted.


----------



## jis (Apr 18, 2019)

Steve, the Viaggio Comfort cars from which the Brightline cars are derived, appear to have worked fine in Austria in the form of their Railjets, up in the Alps, and in Central Europe in general, for several years now, through their winters. So unless they managed to screw something up badly, they should do fine in the winter here. Fingers crossed though since about these things one can never tell for sure until the proverbial fat lady sings. Recently Ceska Drahi (Czech Railway) ordered a bunch of Viaggio Comfort cars too.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 19, 2019)

This morning was a poor effort on my part. Slept in because I stayed up late working on a class assignment that I had procrastinated on. It was poor judgement to sleep until 10. I finished breakfast at 11. At this point things started to go wrong. The Lyft driver did not come to the front door of the hotel because the driver did not want to go through a gate. By the time I figured this out and walked up there the driver had left. Walked back to get a taxi. Made it with 15 minutes to spare.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 19, 2019)

jis said:


> Steve, the Viaggio Comfort cars from which the Brightline cars are derived, appear to have worked fine in Austria in the form of their Railjets, up in the Alps, and in Central Europe in general, for several years now, through their winters. So unless they managed to screw something up badly, they should do fine in the winter here. Fingers crossed though since about these things one can never tell for sure until the proverbial fat lady sings. Recently Ceska Drahi (Czech Railway) ordered a bunch of Viaggio Comfort cars too.



I am most concerned with Amtrak’s maintenance practices in Chicago. The enclosed vestibules will be great in the winter. No drafts and drifting snow.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 19, 2019)

The Silver Star left Miami on time and has steadily lost time all afternoon. The main culprit was a stop and sit because of high winds and storms. The SCA came and advised the passengers. The Amtrak App also advised me of the delay. A first. Total delay is about 80 minutes. 

91 is 3 hours late and probably just departing Tampa. We met 97 as I was typing this post.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 19, 2019)

A lot, if not most, of Florida is experiencing severe storms this afternoon. My guess is by the time 92 eventually passes through Orlando, the storms will be east of here. Be safe.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 19, 2019)

My first meal on the Silver Star. The hot dog was decent. Of course you can’t ruin Doritos and a twixt bar. They do not have the cheese filled pretzel nor the pepperoni and cheese pretzel period. Both discontinued. The buffalo chicken tender may get a try later. 

The flexibility of going and leaving when you want is a trade off for the ambience of the diner. I prefer the diner because dinner is usually an event that entails meeting new people and you usually spend 45 minutes to an hour there. I was only in the snack car for 20 minutes. No table mates. 

The SCA is pleasant. Earlier when she saw that I had put the seats together to nap she offered to put the bed down. I explained how I’m up and down. But I appreciated the touch.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 19, 2019)

How late does the hot dog stand stay open in Orlando?


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 19, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> How late does the hot dog stand stay open in Orlando?


I did not know there was one. The train is almost 2 hours late now. So if there was one it would be closed.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 19, 2019)

The hot dog was good. But I’m back at it again. Buffalo tenders were ok. Not that many so supplemented by cheese and pepperoni tray.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 19, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> How late does the hot dog stand stay open in Orlando?



I believe they pack up after the last Meteor comes through (either 97 or 98) depending on timing. I have never seen them at the station when 92 is there.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 20, 2019)

I slept well last night. Woke up at 8. We just left Hamlet last night. Still 2 hours late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 20, 2019)

This was breakfast on the Silver Star. I ate two because I just did not want Doritos for breakfast. I’m not hungry. I do miss the pancakes I normally get. But I would take this over the food service on the LSL.

A compromise would be for Amtrak to replace the Amfleet lounge cars with viewliner diners and have the same food service on the Silver Star. Obviated full service diner is best, but if that can’t be done put the viewliners to use.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 20, 2019)

92 is running right behind 80. 80 stops in Selma-Smithfield and Wilson. 92 does not. Would be nice if we could overtake 80 between here and Rocky Mount. Not sure what will happen. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 20, 2019)

Ultimately we arrived in Washington at 4:30. We never caught up to 80 as far as I could tell. The dispatcher was kind to both trains and kept us moving along. 

The lounge car set up worked in that there was enough food and that it tasted ok. There were no surprises. The crew only as pleasant. The sca post on the Star has to be one of the hardest obs positions on Amtrak imho.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 21, 2019)

Today I’m at Union Station ready to catch 2250. I’m in first class. Upgraded using 48 upgrade certificate. The staff in the Washington CA are consistently helpful and polite. Asked for my name rather than waited for me to pull out my ticket.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 21, 2019)

Steve4031 said:


> Today I’m at Union Station ready to catch 2250. I’m in first class. Upgraded using 48 upgrade certificate. The staff in the Washington CA are consistently helpful and polite. Asked for my name rather than waited for me to pull out my ticket.



I was impressed with the Amtrak staff at Washington. Both the Club Acela personnel and the Red Caps were pleasant, helpful, and efficient.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 21, 2019)

Arrived in New York on time. Pizza Suprema is closed on Easter Sunday. I had lunch at Shake Shack. I also got my lesson plans done so no worries for tomorrow. 

Caught the 2:55 NJT to Newark airport. The train was packed. I do not think all the cars were open. I was happy to have a seat. 

At the airport I got through security and boarded my Southwest Airlines flight with no problems.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 21, 2019)

Landed and collected my bag from checked luggage. The flight was typically full but it was in time. So SOuthwest did it’s job.


----------



## jis (Apr 21, 2019)

Steve4031 said:


> Caught the 2:55 NJT to Newark airport. The train was packed. I do not think all the cars were open. I was happy to have a seat.


Corridor trains are often packed even with all cars open. Though at 2:55pm it is a possibility that all cars were not open since it is supposedly a lighter period.


----------



## daybeers (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for your great report! I hope to go down to DFB in Florida sometime soon to visit a friend and will definitely take Brightline then. How bad are the prices now?


----------

